# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2016 (15-18 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)

## Polyneikos

Το διαστημα 15-18 Σεπτεμβρίου, πραγματοποιείται το *52ο ΜR OLYMPIA* στην ιστορία του θεσμού, στο Las Vegas , παραδοσιακά.
Προκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο επαγγελματικο αγώνα, όπου μεχρι στιγμής τον τίτλο έχουν στεφθεί 13 πρωταθλητές
O *Ronnie Coleman* και ο *Lee Haney* εχουν παρει *8 φορές* το τρόπαιο, ο *Arnold Schwarzenegger 7 φορες*, ο D*orian Yates 6* 
Στις *5 νίκες* έχει φτάσει ο *Phil Heath* και *4 φορές  ο Jay Cutler*.
Ακολουθουν με *3 τρόπαια* ο *Frank Zane* αλλά και ο *Sergio Oliva

**

Οι αθλητές που έχουν κερδίσει προκριση εώς τώρα 

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είναι  ελπιδοφόρο,κάνοντας τον αγώνα πιο ελκυστικό και ενδιαφέρον,το γεγονός ότι γίνεται πιο διεθνές σε συμμετοχές το ολύμπια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παντώς ενώ ο Kai Greene εχει πάρει την πρόκριση, δεν βλέπω να "παίζει" πολύ.
Ξερουμε αν υπέγραψε τελικά το συμβόλαιο;

----------


## goldenera

Αν δεν ξέρεις εσύ Κώστα,  τότε ποιός να ξέρει? :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:  Ωραίο τo promo, και φυσικά όποτε πλησιάζει το Μρ.Ο είναι μια ευκαιρία για τους φίλους του αθλήματος να πιθανολογήσουν νικητές, θέσεις κλπ, αφού μιλάμε για τον κορυφαίο αγώνα της χρονιάς. Εννοείται ότι θα ήταν καλό για τον ίδιο τον αγώνα αλλά και τη φήμη του, να συμμετάσχει και ο Κάι, ώστε να αρχίσουν οι γνωστές εικασίες και ίντριγκες :01. Mr. Green:  Περιμένω φέτος τον Bonac πιο δυνατό, είμαι περίεργος για τον Winklaar, και θα είμαι συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξος για τον McCarver.
Να κάνω και το σχολιάκι μου για τον Heath,βλέποντας το promo με στιγμιότυπα από πέρσι. Καλά...τόσο πολύ φοβόταν μη χάσει τον τίτλο από τον...παππού Ντέξτερ που μόλις ανακοινώθηκε ο νικητής έκανε λες και τον τσίμπησε ταραντούλα? Πού'σαι ρε Ντόριαν να διδάξεις τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ο πρωταθλητής σίγουρος για τον εαυτό του αντιδράει όπως πρέπει......με μεγαλειώδης ψυχραιμία :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να μην ξεχνάμε πάντως και τον *Kevin Levrone*, που επιστρέφει στην ηλικία των 52, να δούμε τι πακέτο μπορεί να φέρει πάνω στην σκηνη.
Κατι μου λεει πως από θέμα σεβασμού, θα είναι έστω σε κάποια βασικά comparison.Είδωμεν :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Βεβαίως παράλειψη μου, σεβασμός φυσικά σε έναν θρύλο του αθλήματος που όλοι περιμένουμε και ευχόμαστε να εμφανιστεί αξιοπρεπώς στη σκηνή και θεωρώ πως έχει την ικανότητα να το κάνει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ: Πριν από λίγη ώρα σε συνέντευξή του στον Bob Cicherillo ο Kai Greene ανακοίνωσε ότι δεν θα κατέβει στο ερχόμενο Mr.Olympia.

----------


## sobral

Ορίστε και ολόκληρη η συνέντευξη του Kai. Στο 28'00" κι έπειτα αναφέρει την μη συμμετοχή του στο ερχόμενο Mr.Olympia!

----------


## goldenera

Τον λόγο δεν κατάλαβα......

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιατί βαρέθηκε να χάνει.. :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Καλό :01. Mr. Green:  Πιο πολύ βέβαια θα χάρηκε ο Φιλ, θα βλέπει και θα ξαναβλέπει το βιντεάκι και θα πανηγυρίζει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Για μένα ο πράσινος ας κάνει μια σωστη προετοιμασία να βγεί σφαγμένος , αφού έτσι κι αλλιως όσο και να πέσει σε κιλά προκειμένου να γραμμώσει πάλι λίγος δεν θα είναι και ότι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει 
Επαγγελματίες είναι στη χειρότερη και δεύτερος να βγεί πάλι καλα λεφτα θα πάρει , εκτός αν ψιλιάστηκε τίποτε και βγεί 3ος , η τον έχουν στην μαύρη λίστα να τον εξολοθρεύσουν και τότε μόνο δικαιολογείτε η μή συμμετοχή του

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξερω, γενικά το επικοινωνιακό του κομμάτι και η στρατηγική, σε καποια πράγματα δείχνει να πάσχει.
Πήρε φετος σερί όλα τα Arnold Classic, για να "μαλακώσει" την IFBB για το περσινό ευτράπελο στο Olympia που απαίτησε δωρεάν περίπτερο επειδή ειναι αθλητής πρωτοκλασάτος και τελικά αποκλείστηκε. 
Τελικα ενώ έπαιξε σε 3 αγώνες και όλοι είπαμε ότι είναι μεσα πάλι στο παιχνίδι, τελικα δεν παίζει στον πιο σοβαρό αγώνα.
Αναλώνεται σε κάτι guests με κοκκινες κάπες, με μάσκες, με μποτες, που περισσότερο τελικά δείχνει ο ίδιος να διασκεδάζει, αλλά χωρίς αγωνιστική ουσία (ελπίζω τα λεφτά να αξίζουν)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Το 2012 είχε πλησιάσει όσο ποτέ στο να κερδίσει,ήταν ισάξιος του Phil και σε όποιον το έδιναν θα ήταν δίκαιο.Αλλά εκεί κατάλαβε πως η ομοσπονδία δεν τον πάει είτε λόγω του περίεργου παρουσιαστικού του (δεν αποτελεί role model για τη νεολαία),είτε λόγω του σκοτεινού παρελθόντος του με τους έκφυλους χορούς και τα πορνογραφικά βίντεο.

----------


## TheWorst

9,5 weeks out Kevin Levrone

----------


## bizooki

Δυστυχως ο αντιπαθητικοτατος Heath θα το παρει και παλι και πιο ευκολα απο ποτε,χωρις μαλιστα να παρουσιασει κατι καλυτερο απο αλλες χρονιες.
Mπραβο στον Bonac που κατεβηκε εντυπωσιακατος.
Επισης τα "politics" θα μπουν και αυτα για αλλη μια φορα στο παιχνιδι και θα "φτιαξουν" μια πρωτη 3αδα απο αμερικανους. Για μενα οι 2 ολλανδοι ειναι πολυ πιο εντυπωσιακοι απο τον Dexter ο οποιος οπως καθε χρονο ετσι και φετος εχει απλως ενα καλο συνολο παντου χωρις καποιο σημειο ομως να ξεχωριζει. Η διαφορα πχ  στα ακρα αναμεσα σε Dexter και Roelly ειναι χαοτικη. Απλα κερδιζει συνολικα στα "aesthetics"
Καλυτερο condition απο Ramy επιτελους ,αλλα σαν να εχασε και απο μυς...ειδικα στα χερια.
Πολυ καλη για πρωτη εμφανιση σε Olympia αυτη του αγγλου De asha.
Στο μελλον θα δουμε ωραια πραματα και απο τον McCarver ,ειδικα αν βελτιωσει την πλατη του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Olympia 212

1st CALL OUT

*David Henry
Jose Raymond
Hidetada Yamagishi
Flex Lewis
Eduardo Correa
















* 2nd CALL OUT 

*Guy Cisternino
Charles Dixon
Hidetada Yamagishi
Eduardo Correa
Alex Cambronero
Shaun Clarida
David Henry
Ronny Rockel







* 3rd CALL OUT 

*Alex Cambronero
Shaun Clarida
Sami Al Haddad
Dobri Delev
Marco Rivera
Mark Dugdale







* 4th CALL OUT 

*Kim Jun Ho
Andrej Mozolani
Marco Rivera
Vojtech Koritensky







* 5th CALL OUT  (top 3)

*Jose Raymond
Flex Lewis
Ahmad Ashkanani

----------


## Polyneikos

To callout Που θα συζητιέται για χρόνια 





Όλο το Prejudging

----------


## sobral

Λέτε να μπει σφήνα στο τοπ 5 ο Ahmad Ashkanani; Φοβερός! :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάποια σύντομα σχόλια και από εμένα:

*Phil:* Όχι στο 100%, αλλά καλύτερος από πέρυσι. Τα πόδια του μου φαίνονται μεγαλύτερα και τον περιμένω καλύτερο στον τελικό. Δε νομίζω ότι κινδυνεύει.

*Dexter:* Δεν είναι ο καλύτερος Dex που έχουμε δει. Νομίζω τα σημάδια του χρόνου έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται αφαιρώντας λίγο από την γνωστή σκληράδα που τον έχουμε συνηθίσει. Νομίζω ότι παίζεται αν θα κρατηθεί στο νο 2.

*Shawn:* Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είδα κατι διαφορετικό από τον γνωστό Roden, ίσως απειλήσει τον Dex.

*Ramy:* Δεν είναι ο απίστευτος όγκος που έχουμε συνηθίσει, αλλά προσωπικά προτιμώ αυτή την έκδοση που έφερε τώρα. Επιτέλους είδαμε κάποιες κόντρες πάνω του, και ίσως εμφανιστεί πιο μπαλαρισμένος στα τελικά. 

*Bonac:* Στα όρια του. Πολύ καλός. Το ύψος του και ο κοντός του κορμός του στερούν πολύ ψηλές θέσεις. Είχε από τις καλύτερες φόρμες των τελικών. Αξίζει να μπει εξάδα.

*Rolley:* Έβαλε και άλλα κρέατα και η γράμμωση του είναι ικανοποιητική, δεν έχει το φινίρισμα του bonac που θα μπορεί να τον κάνει απειλητικό για τις ψηλές θέσεις. Μπορεί να μπει εξάδα, αλλά το πακέτο που έφερε στο pre-judging χρειάζεται βελτίωση.

*McMillan:* Καλός, με το γνωστό ωραίο του καλούπι, το οποίο όμως δε θεωρώ ότι αρκεί στο Ολυμπια όπως κρίνεται σήμερα. Με κριτήρια 70's θα ήταν 1ος, με τα γνωστά σημερινά κριτήρια μέχρι 6ος το πολύ.

*McCarver:* Μεγαλύτερος από πέρυσι, σταθερή πρόοδος, πολλά υποσχόμενος. Θα τον ήθελα στη 10άδα.

*Levrone:* Είχα πει ότι θα ναι εκτός 10άδας. Γενικά ήταν όπως τον περίμενα, ίσως και λίγο καλύτερος πάνω. Νομίζω ότι δε το ευχαριστήθηκε και περίμενε πότε θα τελειώσει να κατέβει από τη σκηνή.

Στη 212
*Flex:* Δεν κερδίζει σε όλα τα σημεία, αλλά κερδίζει στο σύνολο. Είπαν ότι ίσως είναι η καλύτερη φόρμα του.

*Ahmad:* Μ'αρέσει γιατι έχει πλατάρα, είναι συμπαγής και αν τον δεις με ρούχα είναι πολύ πιο τρομαχτικός από τον Flex  :01. Smile:  Θα τον ήθελα 3άδα.

*Jose:* Ο γνωστός καλός Jose, χωρίς κάτι ιδιαίτερο.

*Henry:* Αν τα πόδια του είχαν την πυκνότητα και τον όγκο που έχει το πάνω σώμα, θα χτυπούσε στα ίσα τον Flex, τώρα δε νομίζω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραιο το review σου Πάνο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όντως για κάθε έναν είναι εύστοχο τα σχόλια του Πάνου και τεκμηριωμένα 
ο Ολανδός μπορεί να έβαλε πολυ κρέας πάνω του αλλα ποτε δεν είχε το καλούπι να το υποστηρίξει και σε μερικές πόζες δείχνει ακαλούπωτος παρα την μάζα που συνήθως τείνει να κρύβει ατέλειες και να στρογγυλοποιεί 

Ο πιτσιρικάς ο Μακ καρβερ πιστεύω ότι ψάρωσε , είναι η πρώτη του συμμετοχη και αναγνωριστική αλλα και εκπαιδευτική για την συνέχεια , τόχει σίγουρα καμία σχέση με Σεντοπάνι , κυνήγησε τον όγκο για να μη χαθει ανάμεσά τους αλλα θα καταλάβει ότι ο όγκος θέλει χρόνο και όταν πλησιάζεις σε τετοιους αγώνες προτιμώτερο να πετύχεις μια χυδαία γράμμωση και να εντυπωσιάσεις κριτες κοινό και οι αντίπαλοί σου να τρομάξουν 

ενα παράδειγμα ο Αμπτουλάχ ο Τούρκος που αν δεν είχε την γράμμωση θα ήταν για κανένα πανευρωπαικό ούτε καν για παγκόσμιο 
στους αγωνες ββ μετράει η γράμμωση ο όγκος στα φωτα της σκηνής χάνετε και ο γραμωμένος δείχνει γρανιτένιος

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Πανο κανεις για κριτης! Το χω ξαναπει! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/adlp/mroly...portsNutrition

Aνοιγει το chat για τα τελικά!

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τo 6o Mr Olympia για τον Phil "Τhe Gift" Heath, ισοφαρίζει το ρεκόρ του Dorian Yates!

**1st Place - Phillip Heath*
*2nd Place - Shawn Rhoden* 
*3rd Place - Dexter Jackson*
*4th Place - Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay*
*5th Place - William Bonac*
*6th Place - Roelly Winklaar* 
*7th Place - Cedric McMillan*
*8th Place - Dallas McCarver*
*9th Place - Josh Lenartowicz*
*10th Place -Justin Compton*

----------


## Polyneikos

*
Finals Mr Olympia Open Bodybuilding  First Callout*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals Mr Olympia Open Bodybuilding Second Callout
*






















Sent from my EK-GC200 using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals Mr Olympia Open Bodybuilding Third Callout*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Μεγάλη αλλαγή του Ρόντεν στα τελικά,με σκληράδα και άριστο διαχωρισμό.Το παιχνίδι στην Αμερική παίζεται σε δύο ημιχρόνια και έχουμε ξαναδεί αθλητές να κερδίζουν έδαφος την επομένη.Μπράβο και στον Άραβα που σκαρφάλωσε στην τέταρτη θέση,αφού έκανε την υπέρβαση και θυσίασε μάζα για γράμμωση.Ο νικητής μια απ τα ίδια,που ήταν όμως αρκετό για να ισοφαρίσει το ρεκόρ του Ντόριαν.Το 2011 είχα πει πως έχει όλα τα φόντα να σπάσει το θρυλικό ρεκόρ των Χέηνι και Κόλμαν.Ο Τζάκσον σταθερή αξία στο χρηματιστήριο των μυών,όσο για τους Μπόνιακ και Ουίνκλαρ,ήταν άξιοι ευρωπαίοι εκπρόσωποι,με τον πρώτο να αποτελεί ευχάριστη έκπληξη.Λίγο πολύ προβλέψιμος ο φετινός θεσμός,χωρίς μεγάλες εκπλήξεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals Mr Olympia 212 Bodybuilding  Confirmation Round*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals Mr Olympia 212 Bodybuilding


**IFBB PRO 212*
*1. JAMES "FLEX" LEWIS * 
2. AHMAD ASHKANANI  
3. JOSE RAYMOND  
4. EDUARDO CORREA  
5. DAVID HENRY  
6. HIDETADA YAMAGISHI  
7. CHARLES DIXON  
8. GUY CISTERNINO  
9. RONNY ROCKEL  
10. ALEX CAMBRONERO  
11. MARK DUGDALE  
12. DOBROMIR DELEV  
13. SHAUN CLARIDA  
14. SAMI AL-HADDAD  
15. MARCO RIVERA  
16. BABAK AKBARNIA
16. KIM JUN HO  
16. VOJTECH KORITENSKY  
16. ANDREJ MOZOLANI

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals Mr Olympia Open Bodybuilding Top 5*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τo 6o Mr Olympia για τον Phil "Τhe Gift" Heath, ισοφαρίζoντας το ρεκόρ του Dorian Yates!
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω την κατασταση του* Kevin Levrone*, που τελικά βγήκε τελευταίος 
(Μέχρι την 15η θέση ανακοινώνεται η κατάταξη, μετα θεωρούνται όλοι 16οι)
Νομίζω οτι κάποια λόγια θα μπορουσε να τα αποφύγει, ότι εινα σε καλή κατάσταση κτλ. και οτι μπορεί να απειλήσει τα φαβορί.
*ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ RESPECT* στον Kevin, αλλα θα μπορουσε να ελέγξει την ετοιμότητά του και το πως ανταποκρίνεται στην προετοιμασία το σώμα του και κατόπιν να ανακοινωσει come back στον μεγαλύτερο αγώνα της χρονιάς.

----------


## rey1989

θα συμφωνήσω αν και νομίζω πως θα έπρεπε να πάρει ένα χρόνο προετοιμασίας και όχι 4 μήνες πόσο είχε , τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά 

πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές respect για την προσπάθεια

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Tο παιχνίδι στην Αμερική παίζεται σε δύο ημιχρόνια και έχουμε ξαναδεί αθλητές να κερδίζουν έδαφος την επομένη.Μπράβο και στον Άραβα που σκαρφάλωσε στην τέταρτη θέση,αφού έκανε την υπέρβαση και θυσίασε μάζα για γράμμωση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω την κατασταση του* Kevin Levrone*, που τελικά βγήκε τελευταίος 
> (Μέχρι την 15η θέση ανακοινώνεται η κατάταξη, μετα θεωρούνται όλοι 16οι)
> Νομίζω οτι κάποια λόγια θα μπορουσε να τα αποφύγει, ότι εινα σε καλή κατάσταση κτλ. και οτι μπορεί να απειλήσει τα φαβορί.
> *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ RESPECT* στον Kevin, αλλα θα μπορουσε να ελέγξει την ετοιμότητά του και το πως ανταποκρίνεται στην προετοιμασία το σώμα του και κατόπιν να ανακοινωσει come back στον μεγαλύτερο αγώνα της χρονιάς.


Πιστεύω ότι στο μπροστινό άνοιγμα πλάτης,ο συνομήλικος του Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης,τον έχει.Πάντα όπως εμφανίστηκε στο Κολούμπους στα 99 κιλά



Πιστεύω ότι την επόμενη Κυριακή θα έχουν συναντηθεί στη Βαρκελώνη και θα ανταλλάξουν φιλοφρονήσεις

----------


## vaggan

τα χρονια του λεβρονε εκαναν μπαμ στην σκηνη και σαραντα χρονια προετοιμασια να εκανε δεν μπορει να σταθει απεναντι σε νεοτερους η εποχη του εχει παρελθει

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Και επισης πρεπει να σταματησει κ αυτη η παπατζα οτι εκανε μονο 5 μηνες ετοιμασια και βγηκε ετσι..και οτι αν εκανε περισσοτερο θα εκανε ζημια στη σκηνη μπλα μπλα.

Μια χαρα προετοιμαζοτανε αρκετα πριν ανακοινωσει τη συμμετοχη του.

Προσωπικα το φχαριστηθηκα που εφαγε πορτα ο Dexter,γιατι πολυ το ειχε πιστεψει με τις δηλωσεις του και το καλαμι το χε παει πολυ ψηλα.Εκτος του οτι ειναι μινιόν,με τετοια ποδια δεν παει πουθενα...κι απορω που συνεχιζουν και τον βαζουν ακομα τοσο ψηλα,ιδιος καθε χρονο.

Ο Ραμυ καλυτερος απο αλλες χρονιες και κοψιμο,αλλα αυτα τα ποδια μπροστα..ουτε με τάμα δεν κοβουν.

Τρομερος Winklaar,τρομακτικα χερια-ωμοι,βελτιωμενη πλατη...αλλα αμα δεν φτιαξει τα ποδια δεν θα παει πιο πανω ποτέ.

Rhoden τα ιδια παντελη μου τα ιδια παντελακι μου.

Ηeath ο πιο ολοκληρωμενος και αρκετα κομμενος,σε μαζες βεβαια πολυ πιο πισω απο αλλους.

Γενικα παντως,αν ειχαν κομμενα ποδια Ramy και Winklaar,ευκολα χτυπαγανε το Χιθ κατ'εμε.

----------


## aepiskeptis

Κόμπρα πρέπει να οθόνη, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς

----------


## aepiskeptis

Ο Ραμυ ήταν για 2ος εύκολα.

Ο Ροντεν κάποιο λάθος έκανε στην προετοιμασία,  κοιλιά του είχε ξεφύγει bubble gut all day

----------


## mens sana

Η συμμετοχή στο Ολύμπια δεν προϋποθέτει κάποιες νίκες σε προηγούμενους αγώνες; Ο Λεβρον πως απέκτησε το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής;

----------


## Levrone

Η υπόλοιπη κατάταξη? Δεύτερος τρίτος κτλ?

----------


## Feth

> Η υπόλοιπη κατάταξη? Δεύτερος τρίτος κτλ?


 :01. Mr. Green: 




> *
> 
> **1st Place - Phillip Heath*
> *2nd Place - Shawn Rhoden* 
> *3rd Place - Dexter Jackson*
> *4th Place - Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay*
> *5th Place - William Bonac*
> *6th Place - Roelly Winklaar* 
> *7th Place - Cedric McMillan*
> ...

----------


## sobral

Εμένα στον τελικό μου άρεσε πολύ ο Rhoden! Τρομερή λεπτομέρεια πάνω στο σώμα του, "cut to the bone". Επίσης βελτιωμένος ο Ράμυ στον τελικό, επιτέλους έπιασε το νόημα και κατάλαβε πως δεν κερδίζεις μόνο με μάζα. Στην κατηγορία 212 ο βασιλιάς είναι ο Flex δίκαια, παρά την τρομερή εμφάνιση του Ahmad, ο οποίος έχει τρομερές δυνατότητες και πιστεύω θα τον κοντράρει καλά στο μέλλον αν και "Άραβας". Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ήταν ένα Mr Olympia χωρίς τις μεγάλες αδικίες, όπως αυτές που συναντούσαμε σε προηγούμενα. Δίκαια χαρακτηρίζω την κατάταξη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η συμμετοχή στο Ολύμπια δεν προϋποθέτει κάποιες νίκες σε προηγούμενους αγώνες; Ο Λεβρον πως απέκτησε το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής;


Με ειδική πρόσκληση, προβλέπεται κάποιες φορές, όταν θέλουν να συμμετάσχει κάποιος με "ειδικό βαρος".

----------


## Polyneikos

*10th Place -Justin Compton*

----------


## Polyneikos

*9th Place - Josh Lenartowicz*

----------


## Polyneikos

*8th Place - Dallas McCarver*

----------


## Polyneikos

*7th Place - Cedric McMillan


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*6th Place - Roelly Winklaar 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*5th Place - William Bonac

*

----------


## Levrone

> 


Στραβομαρα. Συγνωμη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*4th Place - Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτό το βίντεο ο Κέβιν Λεβρόνι αποκαλύπτει ότι είχε κόψει μερικώς το στήθος του στα τέλη Μαίου, ενώ -λόγω τενοντίτιδας- ξεκίνησε να κάνει σκουώτ 8 εβδομάδες πριν το Ολύμπια.
Παρ'όλα αυτά κ -όπως χαρακτηριστικά λέει ο ίδιος- "...Οι πρωταθλητές δεν ψάχνουν για δικαιολογίες. Όταν δεσμευεσαι να κάνεις κάτι, το τελειώνεις, ό,τι κ να γίνει!"

----------


## spartankid

Στους τελικούς με ανατρίχιασε, η όλη του τελευταία συμπεριφορά όμως, 
τον έριξε πολύ στα μάτια μου. Όποιος παρακολουθεί το κανάλι του, θα 
καταλάβαινε πως προετοιμαζόταν τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια γι αυτόν τον αγώνα.
Οι δηλώσεις του ότι θα έβγαινε πρώτος κτλπ, καθαρά εμπορικό παιχνίδι, 
όπως και το παραπάνω βίντεο που κατά την γνώμη μου απευθύνεται σε πρόβατα.
Διότι 1ον μπορούσε να τα ανεβάσει την στιγμή που γινόντουσαν και να δηλώσει 
πως τίποτα δε τον σταματά, 2ον τώρα που τα ανεβάζει είναι μια "καμουφλαρισμένη"
δικαιολογία γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να έχει ένα καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα στο Olympi

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Nαι,κουρασε πολυ με αυτα κ με αυτα.

Σε λιγο θα βγουν να πουν οτι τελικα δε γυμναστηκε καθολου για τον αγωνα,απλα επαιξε λιγο με τα ροζακια στο pump room,εφαγε μερικες πατατες και ανεβηκε στη σκηνη.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Σε αυτό το βίντεο ο Κέβιν Λεβρόνι αποκαλύπτει ότι είχε κόψει μερικώς το στήθος του στα τέλη Μαίου, ενώ -λόγω τενοντίτιδας- ξεκίνησε να κάνει σκουώτ 8 εβδομάδες πριν το Ολύμπια.
> Παρ'όλα αυτά κ -όπως χαρακτηριστικά λέει ο ίδιος- "...Οι πρωταθλητές δεν ψάχνουν για δικαιολογίες. Όταν δεσμευεσαι να κάνεις κάτι, το τελειώνεις, ό,τι κ να γίνει!"


Μου θυμίζει τον Κ.Γ όταν πέρσι  φλυαρούσε και αράδιαζε αμπελοφιλοσοφίες για τη δύναμη της θέλησης κλπ.Μου κάνει επίσης εντύπωση πως αναφέρει περί τραυματισμού,μετά το σοκ των προκριματικών.Και μου έκανε μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση  το σπρώξιμο του Παλούμπο στο όνομα του.Ίσως του είχε δώσει χρήματα για να τον διαφημίσει,μιας και είναι της ίδιας γενιάς και ο Ντεηβ έχει μεγάλη επιρροή στον κόσμο.Ο Λεβρόνι χαράμισε 13 χρόνια στην απραξία και έφτασε 90 κιλά.Ο Ντέξτερ 17 χρόνια είναι στα Ολύμπια.Η ηλικία είναι ένας αριθμός,όταν κι εσύ επενδύεις διαρκώς σε κάτι.Ό,τι αφήσεις,σε αφήνει δυστυχώς κι όπου επενδύσεις έχεις αποτελέσματα.Αμφιβάλλω εάν σχεδίαζε την επιστροφή του πριν κάποια χρόνια,που η εταιρία του δεν ήταν υπαρκτή.Προφανώς και φαίνεται ότι κάποτε είχε μάζες,αλλά ακόμη και ο χαρισματικός Βινς Τέηλορ μόλις που μπήκε στη δεκάδα του Ολύμπια στα 50 του (και με τρια Μάστερς στα 40 του).Και ο Κάτλερ που στα 40 με ένα μόνο  χρόνο αποχής (και δεύτερη θέση το 2011), μόλις που μπήκε στην εξάδα το 2013 (χαριστικά κιόλας).Το χρόνο ουδείς τον  νίκησε και οι φθορές στα γόνατα,τένοντες είναι αδυσώπητες.Ακόμη και το δέρμα του φαινόταν χαλαρό,χωρίς το σφρίγος του κολλαγόνου των νεότερων.Οι μύες του έδειχναν με κακή ποιότητα και διαχωρισμό,όπως σε μια εμφάνιση γκεστ του Κόλμαν το 2012.Τα Μasters Olympia του 2011,θα ήταν η ιδανική επιστροφή για το Λεβρόνι...

----------


## pavlito10

Πολυ θετικη εντυπωση μου εκανε ο Αυστραλος και ο Bonac. Ο big Ramy θεωρω οτι αν καταφερει να γραμμωσει τα ποδια του θα το παρει(πιστευω σε 2 χρονια απο τωρα)
Τελος ο λεβρον καλυτερα να μην κατεβαινε, μαυρα χαλια και μην ακουσω τπτ για την ηλικια του, δεν τον πηρε κανενας με το ζορι να κατεβει, επιλογη του ηταν..

----------


## Nive

> Nαι,κουρασε πολυ με αυτα κ με αυτα.
> 
> Σε λιγο θα βγουν να πουν οτι τελικα δε γυμναστηκε καθολου για τον αγωνα,απλα επαιξε λιγο με τα ροζακια στο pump room,εφαγε μερικες πατατες και ανεβηκε στη σκηνη.


Χαχαχαχα ναι ρε cobra...ναι σε ολα!

----------


## vaggan

να γιατι ο ντεξτερ θα ριχνει ρυζια νυν και στους αιωνες αει παρα τα 46 του χρονια. δεν νοεειται να κοντραρει στα ισα και να ριχνει και στα αυτια ενας ανθρωπος με 25 κιλα λιγοτερα τουλαχιστον εστω και σε μια ποζα εδω δειχνει την ψευδαισθηση οτι ειναι ισαξιος σε ογκο. ειναι φοβερος τελος

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

O Dexter αδικήθηκε με την τριτη θεση,όπως και ο Ramy με την τεταρτη θεση.

----------


## vaggan

> O Dexter αδικήθηκε με την τριτη θεση,όπως και ο Ramy με την τεταρτη θεση.


οχι πηραν ολοι τις θεσεις που τους αξιζαν τον ροντεν δεν τον χτυπαγε ο ντεξ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ίσως απο τα πιο αντικειμενικά Ολύμπια , παρ όλο που πάντα υπάρχουν ενστάσεις εδω θεωρώ είναι οι λιγότερες εως καθόλου 
εκείνος που ξεφτύλισε τη μάζα είναι ο Ολανδός και ενοώ με την κακή ένοια , τζάμπα μάζα δηλαδή επειδη είναι ακαλούπωτος και μπορεί να προκαλεί εντυπωση με τη μάζα κυρίως χέρια ώμους , αλλα άλλοι με πολυ λιγότερη μάζα τον πέρασαν στη στροφή 

για τον Λεβρόν το είχαμε πεί δεν μπαίνει ούτε με αίτηση στην δεκάδα ,  απο πάνω πάντως ήταν καλός ακόμη και για αυτο το επίπεδο τα πόδια δεν πρόλαβε να τα συμαζέψει και αν είχε και θεματα με αρθρίτιδες πού να μπορέσει , αλλα εδω λέμε αν δε μπορείς ποιός ο λόγος να μπείς σ αυτη τη δοκιμασία όταν έχεις μεγάλο όνομα στο χώρο , αλλα ρεζίλι δεν τον λές , αν περίμενε θέση στην εξάδα κακό του κεφαλιού του γιατι τοτε φυσιολογικά απογοητεύτηκε

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Rolley έχει υπερτροφία ακόμα και στα βλέφαρα. Όταν ποζάρει με το ζόρι κρατά τα μάτια ανοιχτά  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

τα κρατα με το ζορι ανοιχτα, γιατι αν τα κλεισει τελειως με τοσο τεντωμενο δερμα θα του φυγει καμια κλανια :01. Razz: 

τελικα φετος μου αρεσε ο Χηθ σε σχεση με περισυ..αξιος νικητης :03. Thumb up: 
και αποτι βλεπω, παει κ για περισοτερα αγαλματακια μιας κ δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει κατι στο σκηνικο τα επομενα χρονια τουλαχιστον απο την πλευρα των αντιπαλων του..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Οπως ειπα πριν 2 χρονια μην με ξυπνησει κανεις να παρακολουθησω OLYMPIA εαν δεν αποσυρθει ο ΧΥ(Θ)ΜΕΝΟΣ απλα "δειψασα" και ειπα να σηκωθω για ενα "ποτηρι" νερο !

Και εκει που κατεβαζα το νερακι ειδα κατι διαφημιστηκα και εναν τυπο που θα εβαζα τα λεφτα μου για τον επομενο διαδοχο του τιτλου μετα απο 3-4 χρονια που θα εχει σπασει το ρεκορ ο Μπασκετακιας ! 

Με μια προυποθεση : οποτε θα δειτε την πλατη του να αγριευει τοτε θα του εχουν δωσει τη σκυταλη ! Υπομονη και εστιαστε σε αυτο το σημειο.......

Μεχρι τοτε *ΥΠΝΟ* !

----------


## Polyneikos

*3rd Place - Dexter Jackson

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2nd Place - Shawn Rhoden

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1st place - Phil Heath

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kevin Levrone*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Οπως ειπα πριν 2 χρονια μην με ξυπνησει κανεις να παρακολουθησω OLYMPIA εαν δεν αποσυρθει ο ΧΥ(Θ)ΜΕΝΟΣ απλα "δειψασα" και ειπα να σηκωθω για ενα "ποτηρι" νερο !
> 
> Και εκει που κατεβαζα το νερακι ειδα κατι διαφημιστηκα και εναν τυπο που θα εβαζα τα λεφτα μου για τον επομενο διαδοχο του τιτλου μετα απο 3-4 χρονια που θα εχει σπασει το ρεκορ ο Μπασκετακιας ! 
> 
> Με μια προυποθεση : οποτε θα δειτε την πλατη του να αγριευει τοτε θα του εχουν δωσει τη σκυταλη ! Υπομονη και εστιαστε σε αυτο το σημειο.......
> 
> Μεχρι τοτε *ΥΠΝΟ* !


Ο Μικρός θέλει δουλειά ακόμη ,σ αυτη τη φωτο δείχνει καλα αλλα σε κάτι άλλες η πλάτη είναι κατώτερη των περιστάσεων , πήγε να κυνηγήσει όγκο να σταθει σ αυτο το επίπεδο και έχασε λεπτομέρεια , αλλα δείχνει να έχει προδιαγραφες και υποθέτω θα τον σπρώξουν κιόλας σαν ένα νέο Κάτλερ , που είχε το προνόμιο του σπρωξήματος 
Εκείνος που με έκανε εντυπωση όμως ήταν ο 10ος που δεν λέω ότι άξιζε για πιο μπροστα ΄'οπως ήταν,  αλλα σαν καλούπι έδειχνε καλύτερος απο τον μικρό με χερούκλες σχήμα ωραίο αλλα έλειπε φινίρισμα

----------


## sobral

Στην προτελευταία φώτο ο Rhoden είναι αγαλματένιος!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## goldenera

Ο Χιθ φέτος παρουσιάστηκε από το prejudging έτοιμος και στην ουσία δεν άφησε περιθώρια στους άλλους ήταν όσο έπρεπε να είναι για να νικήσει χωρίς να έχει κάνει βελτιώσεις.

Ο Ρόντεν μπορεί να είναι καλαίσθητος με λεπτή μέση,εντυπωσιακή most muscular, αλλά εξακολουθεί να είναι θαμπός, η πλάτη του υστερεί και το ποζάρισμα του είναι για ύπνο. Και επίσης η κοιλίτσα του είχε θέμα και επειδή η μέση του είναι στενή λίγο να ξεφεύγει γίνεται αμέσως αντιληπτό και φαίνεται.

Ντέξτερ σταθερή αξία, έχει ανέβει πολύ στην εκτίμηση μου, δεν ήταν ποτέ από τους αγαπημένους μου, μπορεί να μην βελτιώνεται δραματικά κάθε χρόνο, αλλά πάντα είναι σε φόρμα, παλεύει και κοντράρει στα ίσα πολύ μικρότερους του αθλητές. Φέτος θεωρώ ότι τα πόδια του του στοίχισαν αφού από μπροστά ήταν αρκετά θαμπά.

Ράμι. Η έκπληξη της βραδιάς, θεωρώ όπως πολλοί ότι θα μπορούσε να καταλάβει την 2η θέση χωρίς να 'ανοίξει μύτη'. Κατάφερε επιτέλους να εμφανιστεί με καλά κοψίματα θυσιάζοντας βέβαια όγκο, αλλά το σύνολο του ανέβηκε σε ποιότητα. Πιστεύω πως αν κάνει καλή προετοιμασία ανέβει λίγο σε μάζες και διατηρήσει προσδιορισμό του χρόνου θα διεκδικήσει πρωτιά.

Ο αγαπημένος μου Bonac με τις τρελές μάζες παντού, εντυπωσιακός, ο νέος φονέας γιγάντων, ανέβηκε μία θέση από πέρσι και αν δεν υπήρχε η προκατάληψη για τους κοντούς θα πήγαινε ακόμα ψηλότερα. Πάντως θα πρέπει να προσέξει γιατί όσο μεγαλώνουν οι μάζες τόσο δυσκολεύει ο έλεγχος της κοιλιάς και σε αρκετές στιγμές φέτος θεωρώ ότι του ξέφευγε το θέμα.

Ο Γουίνκλαρ βγήκε στη σκηνή στα προκριματικά και όλοι έμειναν με το στόμα ανοιχτό από το πόσο τεράστιος φαινόταν. Μάζες πάνω σε μάζες, εντυπωσιακότατος. Δυστυχώς γρήγορα φάνηκε ότι είχε πολλά νερά και του έλειπε προσδιορισμός, γεγονός που του στοίχησε σε θέσεις.

Όσο για τον Λεβρόν αποδείχτηκε τελικά ότι ήταν πυροτέχνημα με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ντόρου και για να αυξηθεί το ενδιαφέρον των φίλων του αθλήματος για το Μρ.Ο. Σεβασμός απεριόριστος στον Κέβιν αλλά λυπηρό να τον βλέπεις σκιά του παλιού του εαυτού.

Άντε και του χρόνου με τις υγείες μας :01. Wink:

----------

